# Homeopathy for Fibromyalgia



## Susan Purry (Nov 6, 2001)

This was posted to the Co-Cure email list (www.co-cure.org).


> quote:*Improved clinical status in fibromyalgia patients treated withindividualized homeopathic remedies versus placebo.Rheumatology (Oxford). 2004 Jan 20 [Epub ahead of print]*Bell IR, Lewis II DA, Brooks AJ, Schwartz GE, Lewis SE, Walsh BT, Baldwin CM.Program in Integrative Medicine, University of Arizona, Tucson, Arizona,USA; Department of Psychiatry, University of Arizona, Tucson, Arizona, USA;Department of Psychology, University of Arizona, Tucson, Arizona, USA;Department of Medicine, University of Arizona, Tucson, Arizona, USA;Department of Surgery, University of Arizona, Tucson, Arizona, USA; The Meland Enid Zuckerman Arizona College of Public Health at the University ofArizona, Tucson, Arizona, USA.PMID: 14734789*OBJECTIVE*: To assess the efficacy of individualized classical homeopathy inthe treatment of fibromyalgia.*METHODS*: This study was a double-blind, randomized, parallel-group,placebo-controlled trial of homeopathy. Community-recruited persons (N =62) with physician-confirmed fibromyalgia (mean age 49 yr, s.d. 10 yr, 94%women) were treated in a homeopathic private practice setting. Participantswere randomized to receive oral daily liquid LM (1/50 000) potencies withan individually chosen homeopathic remedy or an indistinguishable placebo.Homeopathic visits involved joint interviews and concurrence on remedyselection by two experienced homeopaths, at baseline, 2 months and 4 months(prior to a subsequent optional crossover phase of the study which isreported elsewhere). Tender point count and tender point pain onexamination by a medical assessor uninvolved in providing care, self-ratingscales on fibromyalgia-related quality of life, pain, mood and globalhealth at baseline and 3 months, were the primary clinical outcome measuresfor this report.*RESULTS*: Fifty-three people completed the treatment protocol. Participantson active treatment showed significantly greater improvements in tenderpoint count and tender point pain, quality of life, global health and atrend toward less depression compared with those on placebo.*CONCLUSIONS*: This study replicates and extends a previous 1-monthplacebo-controlled crossover study in fibromyalgia that pre-screened foronly one homeopathic remedy. Using a broad selection of remedies and theflexible LM dose (1/50 000 dilution factor) series, the present studydemonstrated that individualized homeopathy is significantly better thanplacebo in lessening tender point pain and improving the quality of lifeand global health of persons with fibromyalgia.


Have those of you with Fibromyalgia had any experience with using homeopathy?


----------



## Ian (Apr 18, 1999)

Yes, and the answer to the next question is no!Ian


----------



## Susan Purry (Nov 6, 2001)




----------



## moldie (Sep 25, 1999)

My response would be the same as Ian's. I really was never heavily into it, but what little I did do, saw little good. In fact, I can't say that I saw any results at all.


----------



## SusanLawton (Dec 23, 2003)

Hello... I've tried homeopathy as well (when I first got sick in 1995, as well as more recently), and have never found any relief from my symptoms.I have always believed that each case of FM and/or CFS is different, though, and I don't completely dismiss it as a 'non-remedy'. It just doesn't work for me, or for any of my friends who also have CFS and/or FM. Susan


----------

